

Most useful jquery plugin ever - mstadler
http://www.evilwebdesign.bplaced.net/doesExist/

======
elclanrs
Did you know `length` is falsy? no need to compare to zero:

    
    
      if ($('div').length)
    

You can even do:

    
    
      if ($('div')[0])
    

That's even shorter than using the "most useful plugin ever".

